# Fedez



## Super_Lollo (23 Giugno 2015)

Questa sera sono per " lavoro " al carroponte.. sperando che non diluvi domani vi dico come è andata ...


----------



## Mou (23 Giugno 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Questa sera sono per " lavoro " al carroponte.. sperando che non diluvi domani vi dico come è andata ...



Se sei fan di Fedez puoi dirlo tranquillamente, il regolamento vieta discriminazioni


----------



## mefisto94 (23 Giugno 2015)

A me all'inizio non dispiaceva (parlo di diversi anni fa ormai), ora non lo seguo praticamente più dopo gli ultimi album.


----------



## Super_Lollo (23 Giugno 2015)

Mou ha scritto:


> Se sei fan di Fedez puoi dirlo tranquillamente, il regolamento vieta discriminazioni



Ma guarda , io non ascolto il genere ma per lavoro devo quindi vado ... Domani vi dirò per me non è neanche male ... Poi io ascolto tutt altro genere sia chiaro


----------



## mr.wolf (23 Giugno 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Questa sera sono per " lavoro " al carroponte.. sperando che non diluvi domani vi dico come è andata ...


Lollo portati i tappi per le orecchie


----------



## Sanchez (23 Giugno 2015)




----------



## Blu71 (23 Giugno 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Questa sera sono per " lavoro " al carroponte.. sperando che non diluvi domani vi dico come è andata ...



Pure questo difetto hai?


----------



## BB7 (23 Giugno 2015)

Tra massimo 2 anni nessuno si ricorderà di chi sia


----------



## Super_Lollo (23 Giugno 2015)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Tra massimo 2 anni nessuno si ricorderà di chi sia



Lui ballerà nudo tra le montagne di soldi io e te avremo la sveglia che suona alle 8 di mattina


----------



## Super_Lollo (23 Giugno 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Pure questo difetto hai?



Menomale che non sai Blu ... Fidati hahaha


----------



## BB7 (23 Giugno 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Lui ballerà nudo tra le montagne di soldi io e te avremo la sveglia che suona alle 8 di mattina



hahaha su questo non ci piove, ma non vorrei essere al suo posto comunque (;


----------



## Colle Der Fomento (23 Giugno 2015)

Un male per la nuova generazione


----------



## Blu71 (23 Giugno 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Menomale che non sai Blu ... Fidati hahaha



Tranquillo...non mi scandalizza più nulla.


----------



## Hammer (23 Giugno 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Questa sera sono per " lavoro " al carroponte.. sperando che non diluvi domani vi dico come è andata ...



Un coraggioso


----------



## admin (23 Giugno 2015)

In miniera


----------



## Sanchez (23 Giugno 2015)

I Finley avevano più dignità di questo fesso

Raga, i FINLEY


----------



## Fabry_cekko (24 Giugno 2015)

Un ipocrita.

Cmq l'80% dei Rapper sono avanzi di galera che vogliono farti lezioni di vita. 10 anni fa li ascoltavo, ora per niente.


----------



## Now i'm here (24 Giugno 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Un ipocrita.
> 
> Cmq l'80% dei Rapper sono avanzi di galera che vogliono farti lezioni di vita. 10 anni fa li ascoltavo, ora per niente.



questo qua, fedez, è pure grillino.


----------



## Fabriman94 (24 Giugno 2015)

Uno dei tanti... Quando la moda del rap finirà (spero presto) non si sentirà più.


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Giugno 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Un ipocrita.
> 
> Cmq l'80% dei Rapper sono avanzi di galera che vogliono farti lezioni di vita. 10 anni fa li ascoltavo, ora per niente.



Fabry ti voglio bene , ma qui hai scritto una stupidata ENORME .. lungi da me difendere la categoria rap ma ti assicuro che quello che hai scritto equivale a dire " I neri puzzano " oppure " Il meridionale non lavora " .. è un pregiudizio stupido e senza fondamento .. 

Allora tutti i metallari sono bestie di satana ? .. allora tutti quelli che ascoltano latino americano sono gay ? ...

capiamoci.. io ti parlo non da semplice ascoltatore sia chiaro .. per me questo è un lavoro e nessuno qui dentro sa chi sono o cosa faccio ma credimi che per me è un lavoro ... 

nello specifico parlando di Fedez ti posso assicurare che è tutto fuorché un avanzo di galera drogato .. anzi .. ha una sua idea..condivisibile o meno ma almeno ha un idea.. ci sono tantissimi altri rapper come i Dogo che invece parlano di pallone e cocaina.. io preferisco di gran lunga un FEDEZ che almeno insulta qualcuno con cognizione di causa non parla del nulla .. 

poi ,riallacciandomi al discorso di prima.. ipocrita per quale motivo ?


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Giugno 2015)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Un coraggioso



Allora , nel complesso non è stato neanche malissimo .. 

ovviamente il genere non mi piace ma ha fatto tutti i pezzi ( che non conoscevo ) in versione punk anni 90 .. avete presente le ***** riviste.. o i peter punk ? .. ecco così ..


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Giugno 2015)

Colle Der Fomento ha scritto:


> Un male per la nuova generazione



Il male per la nuova generazione è Diprè che fa un video con la Tommasi e parla di Cocaina e prostitute.. non certo un ragazzino che può non piacere ( in modo legittimo ) ....


----------



## Fabry_cekko (25 Giugno 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Fabry ti voglio bene , ma qui hai scritto una stupidata ENORME .. lungi da me difendere la categoria rap ma ti assicuro che quello che hai scritto equivale a dire " I neri puzzano " oppure " Il meridionale non lavora " .. è un pregiudizio stupido e senza fondamento ..
> 
> Allora tutti i metallari sono bestie di satana ? .. allora tutti quelli che ascoltano latino americano sono gay ? ...
> 
> ...



È vero che generalizzare è sempre sbagliato, ma da quello che ho visto (vabbe che su questo genere sono rimasto dietro di 10 anni) mi sono accorto di questo...rapper romani, napoletani, pugliesi quasi tutti con precedenti che parlano di fare danni, fumare e ti fanno pure la morale.
Poi se me lo dici te che è il tuo ambiente mi fido.


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Giugno 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> È vero che generalizzare è sempre sbagliato, ma da quello che ho visto (vabbe che su questo genere sono rimasto dietro di 10 anni) mi sono accorto di questo...rapper romani, napoletani, pugliesi quasi tutti con precedenti che parlano di fare danni, fumare e ti fanno pure la morale.
> Poi se me lo dici te che è il tuo ambiente mi fido.



si beh , certo.. se hai visto i soliti 3 pirla che esaltano il crimine e la cocaina si ti do ragione ma in questo specifico caso ( Fedez ) è proprio l'esatto opposto .. 

ps : io lavoro nel music Business in generale non mi occupo solo di Rap ( grazie a dio )


----------



## Dumbaghi (25 Giugno 2015)

Carlos Fedez, quando vai in Argentina pure te?


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Giugno 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Carlos Fedez, quando vai in Argentina pure te?



Emilio Fedez hahaha


----------



## Sanchez (25 Giugno 2015)

Tanto per chiarirci le idee, fare del rap su basi pop/pseudo punk come Fedez o la robbaccia che gira in radio è un conto, musica commerciale ai livelli più beceri (nulla di diverso da Rihanna e Lady Gaga)

Fare parte della cultura hip hop ed esprimersi attraverso essa usando il rap è una cosa un pelino più seria

Bisogna scindere la melma dal Ferrero Rocher


----------



## Colle Der Fomento (25 Giugno 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Il male per la nuova generazione è Diprè che fa un video con la Tommasi e parla di Cocaina e prostitute.. non certo un ragazzino che può non piacere ( in modo legittimo ) ....


Ma cosa vuol dire ahah questo è il benaltrismo che proprio in Italia sta dilagando che neanche la peste.
Ti riporto un pezzo di un articolo che ho trovato interessante:

_Mi sono limitato, invece, a leggere alcuni commenti dei fan di Fedez sulla sua pagina. Riassumo in due righe il pensiero dominante: “Fedez, sei un grande, sei scomodo, dici cose che in Italia nessuno dice, vai avanti così, protesta, mi hai aperto gli occhi, non farti intimorire, sei il portavoce della nostra generazione, noi siamo con te”. Ammazza che analisi profonde, oh, la cultura di questa fanbase mi spaventa. “Eh ma noi non ci possiamo fare niente”, rispondono i rapper. Non ci potete fare niente. Come se il seguito che vi costruite non dipendesse dalla musica che fate. A ogni artista il pubblico che si crea. Il punto è che a voi servono fan che accettino passivamente tutto quello che dite perché se solo avessero una mentalità critica e uscissero, appunto, dalla mentalità del fanatico che accetta tutto ciò che il proprio beniamino dice e fa, avreste problemi a continuare a fare della musica il vostro lavoro. E chi ve lo fa fare, dopo tutti quei sacrifici...
“I politici rubano, i banchieri rubano, i giornalisti raccontano cazzate”, ok, grazie, e ora che me l’hai detto? Ripeterò come un mantra le tue rime senza scavare più a fondo. *****, mi hai aperto un mondo, tutte queste cose non le conoscevo!
I presunti rapper di protesta fanno il solletico al sistema contro cui vorrebbero protestare, non lo smuovono di un millimetro, di certo non lo intimoriscono._


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Giugno 2015)

Colle Der Fomento ha scritto:


> Ma cosa vuol dire ahah questo è il benaltrismo che proprio in Italia sta dilagando che neanche la peste.
> Ti riporto un pezzo di un articolo che ho trovato interessante:
> 
> _Mi sono limitato, invece, a leggere alcuni commenti dei fan di Fedez sulla sua pagina. Riassumo in due righe il pensiero dominante: “Fedez, sei un grande, sei scomodo, dici cose che in Italia nessuno dice, vai avanti così, protesta, mi hai aperto gli occhi, non farti intimorire, sei il portavoce della nostra generazione, noi siamo con te”. Ammazza che analisi profonde, oh, la cultura di questa fanbase mi spaventa. “Eh ma noi non ci possiamo fare niente”, rispondono i rapper. Non ci potete fare niente. Come se il seguito che vi costruite non dipendesse dalla musica che fate. A ogni artista il pubblico che si crea. Il punto è che a voi servono fan che accettino passivamente tutto quello che dite perché se solo avessero una mentalità critica e uscissero, appunto, dalla mentalità del fanatico che accetta tutto ciò che il proprio beniamino dice e fa, avreste problemi a continuare a fare della musica il vostro lavoro. E chi ve lo fa fare, dopo tutti quei sacrifici...
> ...



Guarda lungi da me difendere Fedez che mi fa vomito e di cui non conosco manco mezza canzone ma lo stesso discorso si potrebbe prendere e copiare identico per i cantanti "impegnati" di sinistra del passato e presente...banalità e luoghi comuni a go go infarciti di una pesantissima auto celebrazione della propria cultura (di parte) e schiere di fan che amano parlarsi addosso..


----------



## Super_Lollo (26 Giugno 2015)

Colle Der Fomento ha scritto:


> Ma cosa vuol dire ahah questo è il benaltrismo che proprio in Italia sta dilagando che neanche la peste.
> Ti riporto un pezzo di un articolo che ho trovato interessante:
> 
> _Mi sono limitato, invece, a leggere alcuni commenti dei fan di Fedez sulla sua pagina. Riassumo in due righe il pensiero dominante: “Fedez, sei un grande, sei scomodo, dici cose che in Italia nessuno dice, vai avanti così, protesta, mi hai aperto gli occhi, non farti intimorire, sei il portavoce della nostra generazione, noi siamo con te”. Ammazza che analisi profonde, oh, la cultura di questa fanbase mi spaventa. “Eh ma noi non ci possiamo fare niente”, rispondono i rapper. Non ci potete fare niente. Come se il seguito che vi costruite non dipendesse dalla musica che fate. A ogni artista il pubblico che si crea. Il punto è che a voi servono fan che accettino passivamente tutto quello che dite perché se solo avessero una mentalità critica e uscissero, appunto, dalla mentalità del fanatico che accetta tutto ciò che il proprio beniamino dice e fa, avreste problemi a continuare a fare della musica il vostro lavoro. E chi ve lo fa fare, dopo tutti quei sacrifici...
> ...



Non capisco , con ciò cosa vorresti dire ?


----------



## Gas (26 Giugno 2015)

Ho 37 anni e ascolto rap/hiphop Italiano da quando ne avevo 14 e questo genere in Italia non era affatto diffuso e tantomeno fenomeno di massa com'è ora.
Non sono mai stato un fan di uno o dell'altro, mi han sempre disinteressato gli attriti fra i vari esponenti del genere e ho ascoltato tutto, da una parte e dall'altra.
Non ho mai giudicato un artista per l'aspetto o per altre cose di contorno ma solo per i pezzi che compone. Non sono un estremista che bolla negativamente il rap commerciale ma al tempo stesso do molto più valore allo spessore dei concetti trattati e alla capacità di rimare che alla musica di per se.

Fatta questa doverosa premessa, secondo me Fedez è un onesto artista, sopra alla media, le sue canzoni non le annovero fra le mie preferite come al tempo stesso non le schifo.


----------



## Gas (26 Giugno 2015)

Colle Der Fomento ha scritto:


> Ammazza che analisi profonde, oh, la cultura di questa fanbase mi spaventa.



Come ho spiegato sopra mi disinteresso degli attriti, dei fan, ecc...
Con spirito di assoluta apertura ti dico, fai la stessa cosa con i commenti degli haters, e vedrai che la profondità di analisi sarà analoga anche da quella parte. 



Colle Der Fomento ha scritto:


> “I politici rubano, i banchieri rubano, i giornalisti raccontano cazzate”, ok, grazie, e ora che me l’hai detto? Ripeterò come un mantra le tue rime senza scavare più a fondo. *****, mi hai aperto un mondo, tutte queste cose non le conoscevo!



Ogni cantante nelle canzoni ci deve mettere delle parole e tendenzialmente diranno sempre cose che già sai, non sono il riferimento per scoprire cose nuove sul mondo. Anche se parlano di amore, che si soffre per amore, dicono cose che tutti sappiamo. Non essere estremo nel giudicare, cerca di essere equilibrato.
Alla fine basta molto serenamente dire "a me la musica di Fedez non piace".


----------



## juventino (26 Giugno 2015)

Non mi sta simpatico, anzi, ma molto meglio lui di altri pagliacci di questo genere musicale.


----------



## Louis Gara (26 Giugno 2015)

Lo considero pura spazzatura


----------



## Hammer (26 Giugno 2015)

Sanchez ha scritto:


> Tanto per chiarirci le idee, fare del rap su basi pop/pseudo punk come Fedez o la robbaccia che gira in radio è un conto, musica commerciale ai livelli più beceri (nulla di diverso da Rihanna e Lady Gaga)
> 
> Fare parte della cultura hip hop ed esprimersi attraverso essa usando il rap è una cosa un pelino più seria
> 
> Bisogna scindere la melma dal Ferrero Rocher



Non avrei saputo dirlo meglio.


----------



## Sanchez (26 Giugno 2015)

Emilio Fedez chi?


----------



## Colle Der Fomento (27 Giugno 2015)

Gas ha scritto:


> Come ho spiegato sopra mi disinteresso degli attriti, dei fan, ecc...
> Alla fine basta molto serenamente dire "a me la musica di Fedez non piace".


Invece no, io ho esposto le mie opinioni argomentandole e ritengo Fedez un male per la nostra generazione, il ragazzo forse non si rende conto di avere un enorme seguito e che ci sono milioni di minorenni che pendono dalle sue labbra, il che è un lusso, un lusso che lui usa a per puri scopi personali, a mio parere.
Se tu vuoi sapere cosa non funziona in Italia o nel mondo, non puoi aspettarti di apprenderlo dai testi di un rapper. Svegliare una gioventù assopita non dev’essere il fine ultimo di un rapper. Così come non è andare nei salotti di pseudo talk-show, o discernere di importanti questioni socio-politiche in 140 caratteri sui social.

«Il capitalismo odierno - scrive Fromm - necessita di uomini che vogliano consumare sempre di più, i cui gusti siano standardizzati e possano essere facilmente previsti e influenzati. Necessita di uomini che si sentano liberi e indipendenti, che non si assoggettino ad alcuna autorità e tuttavia siano desiderosi di essere comandati, di fare ciò che ci si aspetta da loro».
Ops, ha per caso descritto qualcuno?


----------



## BossKilla7 (27 Giugno 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> Non mi sta simpatico, anzi, ma molto meglio lui di altri pagliacci di questo genere musicale.



A dire il vero lui è il pagliaccio numero 1.


----------



## juventino (28 Giugno 2015)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> A dire il vero lui è il pagliaccio numero 1.



No dai, esiste molto di peggio. Un esempio? I Club Dogo. Comunque lo ripeto, a me sta tutt'altro che simpatico, eh.


----------



## Fabriman94 (28 Giugno 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> No dai, esiste molto di peggio. Un esempio? I Club Dogo. Comunque lo ripeto, a me sta tutt'altro che simpatico, eh.


Diciamo che lui delle idee le ha almeno. Lo preferivo prima però, ora si è commercializzato ed ha perso credibilità pure lui. Nessuno però che ha citato altri aborti ben peggiori di Fedez e i Club Dogo, cioè Clementino e Rocco Hunt.


----------



## Super_Lollo (29 Giugno 2015)

State facendo un mischione di roba ... Se scindiamo il produrre per meri fini economici un artista la penso come voi ma chiaramente chi fa il mio lavoro produce per guadagnare altrimenti rimarrebbe a casa ... Io ascolto METAL ma produco generi e artisti di ogni estrazione perché ECONOMICAMENTE il METAL non se lo haga nessuno ...

Fedez , discorso a parte ... Lui ha un gravissimo seguito e ha qualcosa da dire che piaccia o no 
Club dogo , non dicono nulla ... Prostitute e coca ma hanno gradissimo seguito ( poi perché ) 

Faccio l esempio con " primo " l artista del video postato sopra ... Classe sopraffina , flow da campione ... Lo produrrei mai ? NO .. Perché farebbe concerti da 3 persone ... 

Capite il discorso


----------



## .Nitro (29 Giugno 2015)

E' normale perchè questi pseudo artisti sono pompati da media e major,ma in realtà valgono zero musicalmente,avesse almeno il coraggio di non definirsi un rapper,infanga il vero rap italiano. Apprezzo molto di più gente come i Club Dogo e Fabri Fibra che prima di diventare commerciali hanno fatto qualcosa per questo genere ed erano artisti estremamente validi.


----------



## Colle Der Fomento (3 Luglio 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> State facendo un mischione di roba ... Se scindiamo il produrre per meri fini economici un artista la penso come voi ma chiaramente chi fa il mio lavoro produce per guadagnare altrimenti rimarrebbe a casa ... Io ascolto METAL ma produco generi e artisti di ogni estrazione perché ECONOMICAMENTE il METAL non se lo **** nessuno ...
> 
> Fedez , discorso a parte ... Lui ha un gravissimo seguito e ha qualcosa da dire che piaccia o no
> Club dogo , non dicono nulla ... Prostitute e coca ma hanno gradissimo seguito ( poi perché )
> ...


Quindi stai dicendo che sei una prostituta?
Non pensi che così tu stia facendo del male alla musica?


----------



## Super_Lollo (3 Luglio 2015)

Colle Der Fomento ha scritto:


> Quindi stai dicendo che sei una prostituta?
> Non pensi che così tu stia facendo del male alla musica?



No , ti sto dicendo che faccio il mio lavoro .. tu lavoreresti per non guadagnare ? NON PENSO .. manco io.. 

male alla musica in un certo aspetto si , ma purtroppo queste sono le regole attuali .. ti ripeto se chiedessi a me cosa vorrei produrre e portare alla ribalta ti direi 1098304 artisti meritevoli.. ma purtroppo così non è .. 

o stai la gioco o no.. se non ci stai non fai questo lavoro .


----------



## Sanchez (4 Luglio 2015)

A lollo non gli si può rimproverare nulla alla fine, capisco la sua situazione

Bisogna dare alla massa quello che vuole, i cancri principali sono altri


----------



## Fabriman94 (4 Luglio 2015)

Sanchez ha scritto:


> A lollo non gli si può rimproverare nulla alla fine, capisco la sua situazione
> 
> Bisogna dare alla massa quello che vuole, i cancri principali sono altri


Si ma i cosiddetti cancri, fanno quello che vuole la massa vuole. I principali problemi sono le case discografiche e la massa stessa, prima degli artisti.


----------



## Jaqen (4 Luglio 2015)

Io non capisco perché adesso tutti i cantanti cantino con la zeppola e sospirando ogni due secondi. L'unico rapper, anche se propriamente non lo è, che mi piace, ossia Caparezza, riesce a respirare e a cantare assieme. Sti qua dicono una frase e devono prendere fiato...


----------



## Fabriman94 (4 Luglio 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Io non capisco perché adesso tutti i cantanti cantino con la zeppola e sospirando ogni due secondi. L'unico rapper, anche se propriamente non lo è, che mi piace, ossia Caparezza, riesce a respirare e a cantare assieme. Sti qua dicono una frase e devono prendere fiato...


Probabilmente perchè Caparezza neanche fuma, oltre ad avere una tecnica che si mangia un pò tutti in Italia nel genere. I Dogo per dire non si fanno di roba, ma se ne strafanno, ai tempi di Sacre Scuole e Mi Fist erano dei mostri nel flow, almeno su disco, live non saprei. Poi se parliamo di gente come Rocco Hunt, Chicoria quelli sono scarsoni e basta.


----------



## BossKilla7 (4 Luglio 2015)

Guè Pequeno 10 anni fa insegnava rap in Italia non scherziamo, ultimamente si è commercializzato di brutto con i Dogo ma lo hanno fatto tutti e sinceramente non ci vedo niente di male "10 anni fa ti insegnavo a fare rap, oggi ti insegno come fare il cash" cit.
Fedez invece è partito con le sue cacate commerciali sin dalla prima canzone che ha fatto, non c'entra nulla nè con il rap nè con la musica, ha una voce terribile, è bravo nel flow si ma pure moreno lo è, e non vuol dire che moreno sia bravo. Anzi a livello di indecenza sono sullo stesso livello. Il primo cerca di adocchiarsi il pubblico con le sue idee sul paese, la politica, il governo ecc. come va di moda adesso facendo credere al pubblico che quello che dice sia giusto. Per carità è giusto, ma poi?? Adesso che me lo hai detto che ci guadagno? Hai una tua idea? Bene, ma poi non te ne andare in giro a farti sputare in faccia dal politico di turno, solo perchè "va di moda" dire quello che il pubblico (down) vuole.
E faccio questo discorso discostandomi completamente da questo genere di musica ITALIANA, o perlomeno, stimo solo Capa.


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Luglio 2015)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Si ma i cosiddetti cancri, fanno quello che vuole la massa vuole. I principali problemi sono le case discografiche e la massa stessa, prima degli artisti.



sai che se oggi ci fosse un De Andrè del 2015 lo ascolterebbero in 50 persone ? ... sai che nel music business si produce M perché la gente ascolta M ... 

sai che vengono dj che si definiscono MUSICISTI senza sapere cosa sia un DO maggiore ? 

purtroppo da fuori il discorso è semplice ma non è così in realtà..


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Luglio 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Io non capisco perché adesso tutti i cantanti cantino con la zeppola e sospirando ogni due secondi. L'unico rapper, anche se propriamente non lo è, che mi piace, ossia Caparezza, riesce a respirare e a cantare assieme. Sti qua dicono una frase e devono prendere fiato...



Di Capa potremmo parlare 10 ore , sia come persona che come artista ... ma qui non stiamo parlando dei Fedez o dei Dogo.. qui parliamo di altri livelli.. siamo 10 spanne sopra .


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Luglio 2015)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Per carità è giusto, ma poi?? Adesso che me lo hai detto che ci guadagno? Hai una tua idea? Bene, ma poi non te ne andare in giro a farti sputare in faccia dal politico di turno, solo perchè "va di moda" dire quello che il pubblico (down) vuole.
> E faccio questo discorso discostandomi completamente da questo genere di musica ITALIANA, o perlomeno, stimo solo Capa.



2 cose fondamentali : 

*1) NON USARE MAI PIU LA PAROLA DOWN come insulto grazie .*
2) Io apprezzo Fedez nonostante NON mi piaccia la sua musica esattamente per il motivo per cui tu non lo apprezzi . Al carroponte c'erano 5 mila persone e mi è piaciuto che abbia parlato di POLITICA perché se non lo fa lui chi può farlo ? se non sfrutta lui la sua posizione per parlare di argomenti interessanti chi può farlo ? non lo fa certo perché di moda ... lo fa perché giustamente è nella posizione per farlo .
Ci sono altri artisti che lo fanno da 039029 anni e nessuno gli ha mai dato degli stupidi ( 99 posse ecc ecc ) e tu prova ad andare a sentirli e dimmi cosa fanno tra una canzone e l'altra.. 10 minuti di invettiva politica contro Berlusconi ..


----------



## Fabriman94 (6 Luglio 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> 2 cose fondamentali :
> 
> *1) NON USARE MAI PIU LA PAROLA DOWN come insulto grazie .*
> 2) Io apprezzo Fedez nonostante NON mi piaccia la sua musica esattamente per il motivo per cui tu non lo apprezzi . Al carroponte c'erano 5 mila persone e mi è piaciuto che abbia parlato di POLITICA perché se non lo fa lui chi può farlo ? se non sfrutta lui la sua posizione per parlare di argomenti interessanti chi può farlo ? non lo fa certo perché di moda ... lo fa perché giustamente è nella posizione per farlo .
> Ci sono altri artisti che lo fanno da 039029 anni e nessuno gli ha mai dato degli stupidi ( 99 posse ecc ecc ) e tu prova ad andare a sentirli e dimmi cosa fanno tra una canzone e l'altra.. 10 minuti di invettiva politica contro Berlusconi ..


Infatti l'unica cosa che apprezzo di Fedez è quella di essersi schierato, perciò lo sopporto a livello umano, ma non su quello musicale. Gente come Vasco Rossi, Jovanotti (musicista scarsissimo, definito "poeta" dalla massa ignorante), Ligabue, vengono presi come dei punti di riferimento per i giovani e questi non si sono mai schierati, perchè hanno paura di perdere il successo e se gli fanno una domanda, dicono di essere apolitici o cose simili. Prendessero esempio da Ferretti, che affermò qualche anno fa di essere leghista.


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Luglio 2015)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Infatti l'unica cosa che apprezzo di Fedez è quella di essersi schierato, perciò lo sopporto a livello umano, ma non su quello musicale. Gente come Vasco Rossi, Jovanotti (musicista scarsissimo, definito "poeta" dalla massa ignorante), Ligabue, vengono presi come dei punti di riferimento per i giovani e questi non si sono mai schierati, perchè hanno paura di perdere il successo e se gli fanno una domanda, dicono di essere apolitici o cose simili. Prendessero esempio da Ferretti, che affermò qualche anno fa di essere leghista.



Esatto , quello intendevo .


----------



## Jaqen (6 Luglio 2015)

Per cortesia, Vasco Rossi è un radicale convinto, Jovanotti un renziano e Ligabue prima era del PD e poi ha sparato a zero sia su Renzi sia su Grillo

Dai su


----------



## Shevchenko (6 Luglio 2015)

Non mi fa ne caldo ne freddo, ma qualcuno ho letto che ha tirato in ballo Lady Gaga.Ecco, non confondiamo la cioccolata con la m. Lady Gaga pur non piacendomi il genere che propone, è una cantante con le palle quadrate. Fedez fa il suo mestiere in maniera onesta. Sono su due piani differenti.
Ha fatto i soldi?E' famoso?Lo adoro?Buon per lui!Se è li qualche dote l'avrà pure sto Fedez, il successo se lo sarà meritato.Fine.


----------



## Heaven (7 Luglio 2015)

Tranne qualche canzone non mi piace più di tanto, ma lui come personaggio si. 
Non capisco perché sia così tanto odiato sinceramente, penso che gli etichettate cose che in realtà non sono sue, perché è il rapper più famoso per ora.

Per me tra gli Italiani è uno degli artisti che mi interessa di più, anche se non lo ascolto più di tanto


----------



## Super_Lollo (7 Luglio 2015)

Heaven ha scritto:


> Tranne qualche canzone non mi piace più di tanto, ma lui come personaggio si.
> Non capisco perché sia così tanto odiato sinceramente, penso che gli etichettate cose che in realtà non sono sue, perché è il rapper più famoso per ora.
> 
> Per me tra gli Italiani è uno degli artisti che mi interessa di più, anche se non lo ascolto più di tanto



è sempre stato cosi ... non è una questione di rap o meno ( ammesso che lo si voglia catalogare ) più gente raggiungi e più Haters titiri addosso.. 

ma onestamente mettendomi nei suoi panni ne godrei parecchio .. " nel bene o nel male importante che si parli di me " ( Cit. )


----------

